# i got my dress :) pic



## as_cute_as_pie (May 21, 2006)

ok so i had a choice of 3 turns out the 1st white one was made of really thick fabric and the 2nd was actually orange in real life and the 3rd one was not in store so i found this instead, it may be v stand out but i loooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry for the huuuge pic lol

forgot to say incase you dont know this is for a wedding reception


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

oo thats really pretty!


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 21, 2006)

That is something I would totally wear!  Good choice!


----------



## luckyme (May 21, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Wattage (May 21, 2006)

I love it! It's very original and beautiful!!


----------



## mcorreia (May 21, 2006)

*lovely cut(?)*

is it ok to say lovely cut?? i'm not native LOL


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 21, 2006)

oooh i like!!! good taste


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mcorreia* 
_is it ok to say lovely cut?? i'm not native LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree the cut is great, you will definately be able to enjoy the night in that!  Its very pretty.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 22, 2006)

That's even better than the other ones =) I love how bright it is... and the cut... it looks pricey


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 23, 2006)

cost £55 around $100 which isnt expenisve for a dress here


----------



## ska_wiking (Jun 18, 2006)

wow! 100$?? about 95 €  don't have too much money you know!! jejej but i love it1 where you became bored of it bau it me


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 18, 2006)

Good choice! Was it still a Topshop one?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 19, 2006)

nope its from monsoon, NOT a shop i shop in lol but i seen it in the window they had this AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one which was blue and yellow and just gorgeous but was £150 and my mum wouldnt pay it even though i never went to prom so im owed a dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Yea i luv the dress u bought... i know its going to look awsome on u


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_nope its from monsoon, NOT a shop i shop in lol but i seen it in the window they had this AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one which was blue and yellow and just gorgeous but was £150 and my mum wouldnt pay it even though i never went to prom so im owed a dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah_

 
Might have to have a looky!!


----------

